# Visa.....visa......visa.....visa.......visa.....



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

OH My *GOD* after a LONG............. LONG.........wait Today I got the *Visa Grand.* *(VISA 175)*

I am very much Thankful to all my *Expat Forum members *for all help and advice given to me when i was loosing my Patience.

.........................................................................................................................
*My Time Line*Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Passed January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009

*175 VISA GRANDED *22nd December 2009


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats buddy


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations Man................ ))))))))))))


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations :clap2:, now the fun can begin.....

xx Satty


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:

Looking at your timeline you could be someone other than a parent visa who has the longest time for processing (2 yrs+).


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations, hari! All the best!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations! :clap2:

I know the waiting is a pain but the joy you feel when you get the visa approved really is worth it! I know we'll be going through a similar thing with citizenship soon!


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

congratulations buddy...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thankyou Sunilphilip
Thankyou steafo.....
Thankyou Satty stevens


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

ohh...congrats buddy...kudos to ur patience...


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats!!! .worth waiting so long....when is ur intial entry date


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow ....that's a great news ...as I was bit worried after seeing your timelines...I mean medicals being finalized in June...however very happy for you pal:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Mine Medical came as " Further Reffered "


----------



## kalashibu (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## kalashibu (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS... I am really happy for you


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS :cheer2:

Dolly


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats!!! all the best


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations.. a wonderful christmas gift you got


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS HARI :clap2:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

hari999999 said:


> OH My *GOD* after a LONG............. LONG.........wait Today I got the *Visa Grand.* *(VISA 175)*


congrats buddy....:clap2::clap2:...i guess it was worth waiting......keep us posted with ur future plans for aussieland...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*THankyou amaslam........

Thankyou riversandlakes......

Thankyou kaz101......

Thankyou alizulfs......

Thankyou ukv1234......*


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Congratulations :cheer2:
> 
> Looking at your timeline you could be someone other than a parent visa who has the longest time for processing (2 yrs+).


Exactly amaslam.... i may be the only person who was forced to wait for two and half years for visa.

When i called Diac they told me that my application is some were missing along with Modl application bundle.
We have to seperate Csl from it. so you have to Patience.

My agent only knows a word Patience after getting his fees.
Regards
hari999999


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats...Congrats..Congrats..Congrats..Congrats...

I must say... you have nerve of steel Man...! Good luck for your future..
BTW: When are you plsanning to moove, and most important.. Keep visiting the forum and keep us informed..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Thankyou Dolly........

Thankyou sihan........

Thankyou Kalashibu........

Thankyou rangola........

Thankyou amit ishw*ar


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations.. a wonderful christmas gift you got


Thankyou anj1976........

Yes its really a CHRISTMAS GIFT to me.

Regards
hari999999


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Hari,

When is ur initial entry date??

regards


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*THANKYOU mrmsml........

THANKYOU Pankaj namdeo.......

THANKYOU Mr india.........

THANKYOU aarav........*


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> When is ur initial entry date??
> 
> regards


rangola.....


My initial entry date is 27th july 2010
what is your entry date.

were you planning to go 
Regards\
hari999999


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Hari,

Congratulations on getting your visa...
Its great that at the end of your long wait you have received the visa and not a rejection  
Did you have to submit your PCCs and medicals again?
Do you already have a job or are you starting to search for something now?
Do you already know where you are going to settle down or when you are traveling? Lots of decisions to take huh?

All the best...

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*THankyou Satpal 123*


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Hari,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your visa...
> Its great that at the end of your long wait you have received the visa and not a rejection
> ...


*THankyou Maverick343*

I have taken Medicals and Pcc when Case officer requested. so no issue of expiring.
My is 175 Independent Visa. Yes not yet started searching job as little busy with New Year Celebration.
Yes lot of decisions to be taken.
To sell my Car , sell my additional House given as rent. etc etc.

Regards
Hari999999


----------

